# Spot and Stick



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

On my way into my treestand I spotted this little dumper sleeping under a pine tree. He was in a perfect spot and the wind was good so I decided to give him a try. Relocated him at 20 yards and closed the gap to 12 before I decided that was close enough. When he stood up I gave him severe bilateral pneumothoraxial trauma. ( I shot him through the chest with an arrow and he died.)

Woodsmanship boys, It's all about woodsmanship! ;-)


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Congrats on a fine buck! Is that a Mike Bird bow? He makes a great bow.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes it is a Mike Bird Bow.:grin: He does make a fine weapon. That's my fifth one from him and my third longbow. That one has bamboo core limbs with clear glass and curly maple veneers with an ironwood handle. It's VERY smooth and very fast. At 49 pounds it shoots a 520 grain arrow 185 fps. That arrow zipped through that deer like he was made of paper...


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Pneumothoraxial trauma, indeed. It looks like you also caused some hemodynamic instability as well. Nice work Tex!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Of course it was easy, you had on tex-o-bob custom camo...


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, were you using one of the obsidian tips you make yourself?

Great job once again. If I had to use primitive equipment such as yours to survive I'd certainly be skinnier!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nope, no ***** heads this time. Shot him with a 175 grain Magnus 4 blade.


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

I think that buck has bilateral chest lacerations. Co-morbidites such as cardiac arrest complicated by possible percardial tamponade. Flail chest as a result of multiple segments of bilat rib fractures as a result of a piercing wound. Initial insult caused by sharp feathered missile at high velocity. Hemodynamic instability resulted by sucking chest wounds which was exacerbated by tension pneumothorax. Systemic hypoxemia resulted from vascular insufficiency complicated by hypovolemic shock. Ejection fraction 0% as indicated by multiple system and organ failure. Prognosis poor.

Hahaha that was fun.

Congrats. You are a boss getting it done with that equipment. You should have thrown a spear at that distance.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice! But...I've said it before and I'll say it again...NO big words on this forum! You should asaid...I shot him in the body.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Very good TEX. You keep proving you don't need high-tech bows and camo to be successful. Good on you!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice. You are a sneaky mofo Tex.-------SS


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

TEX ---- I agree, Woodsmen ship is a GOODTHING !!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks goofy! That's may be the nicest thing you've ever said to me...

BTW, good luck on yer moose. You lucky SOB! (yes, I am jealous)


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

Looks tasty :EAT: Excellent woodsmanship! I need me some comfy tex camo 8)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

520 grains 49lbs 185 fps is smoking


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> 520 grains 49lbs 185 fps is smoking


I might add that I'm also shooting a 12 strand 452X flemmish string on that bow instead of the standard 18 strand Dynaflight 97 stuff most everyone is selling/shooting these days. BIG difference! I'd say that by going to a 12 strand string and switching to the 452X material I've gained a solid 15-20 fps. And, the thinner string is a lot more quiet as well. Bowstring material has come a looooong way since the old dacron days...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I would think you would gain a few more fps going to 8190. The 8190 would be easier on your limb tips and it would be even quieter. 452x is a very stable string but I believe its hard on your wood bows. Have you tried it?

8190 is just as strong as 452x but its thinner and has an elastic feel to it meaning it has a soft feeling shot. Its what most of the recurve shooters I know shoot.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

GREAT Tex. I love the traditional thing all around. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I would think you would gain a few more fps going to 8190. The 8190 would be easier on your limb tips and it would be even quieter. 452x is a very stable string but I believe its hard on your wood bows. Have you tried it?
> 
> 8190 is just as strong as 452x but its thinner and has an elastic feel to it meaning it has a soft feeling shot. Its what most of the recurve shooters I know shoot.


Just read up on it. Looks like good stuff I will have to try it. Funny though, all the trad guys I know are shooting 452X Lol!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I love the traditional bow and the more modern "Selfy" that you provided us with  Congrats on the deer and thanks for the story.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice shot placement. I'm impressed.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> I love the traditional bow and the more modern "Selfy" that you provided us with  Congrats on the deer and thanks for the story.


Only because I was too lazy to walk all the way back to the truck and get my real camera with a self timer and a tripod... :mrgreen:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

The only time I got within 12 yards of a deer is when a young fawn is stuck in a fence. That must be quite a rush getting that close. A little buck like that with the equipment you're using impresses me a lot more than some (insert super impressive score here) with a (insert latest and greatest magnum here).


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for your sentiments Color Country. You know, I've been that close to a LOT of critters over the years, but most of them were from a tree stand. To be that close on the ground is a completely different deal. When I have a deer under my stand at ten yards I'm not near as wound up as when I'm on the ground at his level. It's a cool feeling for sure and it's THE reason I hunt. Yeah, I used to be all about getting my tag filled at any cost, but not any more. Getting close to animals on their terms is what gives me the rush nowadays. I have absolutly ZERO desire to shoot a deer at 100 yards with any weapon, let alone a bow. Archery, for me, has always been about "how close" not "how far".


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

utahhunter678 said:


> i think that buck has bilateral chest lacerations. Co-morbidites such as cardiac arrest complicated by possible percardial tamponade. Flail chest as a result of multiple segments of bilat rib fractures as a result of a piercing wound. *initial insult caused by sharp feathered missile at high velocity.* hemodynamic instability resulted by sucking chest wounds which was exacerbated by tension pneumothorax. Systemic hypoxemia resulted from vascular insufficiency complicated by hypovolemic shock. Ejection fraction 0% as indicated by multiple system and organ failure. Prognosis poor.
> 
> Hahaha that was fun.
> 
> Congrats. You are a boss getting it done with that equipment. You should have thrown a spear at that distance.


lol


----------

